# move funds from anglo to nationwide uk



## JJ47 (4 Oct 2010)

Hi folks,

looking for advice. i have 50k with anglo premium demand a/c @3.1%. I am thinking of moving to nationwide uk @3.15%. i am not overly concerned with the rates however deposit safety is my primary concern. question really is will my money be considered to be much safer with nationwide uk?
thanks


----------



## Expat64 (4 Oct 2010)

Nationwide is the UK's biggest BS and didn't need any government support. Best of all, Nationwide UK is covered by the British compensation scheme.

nationwide.co.uk/mediacentre/PressRelease_this.asp?ID=1368

"Nationwide UK (Ireland) is a branch of Nationwide  Building Society. Nationwide  Building Society is authorised and  regulated by the  Financial Services Authority in the UK. Nationwide UK (Ireland)  is a member of the Financial Services  Compensation Scheme (FSCS) in the United Kingdom,  which was established  under the Financial Services and Markets Act 2000 to pay  compensation  if a firm is unable, or likely to be unable, to pay claims against  it. Payments under the  FSCS are limited to a maximum of £50,000 or euro  equivalent per individual (or  £100,000 if a joint account), that is  100% of the first £50,000 of an  investor’s total shares and/or  deposits. Most investors are covered, including  individuals and small  firms.  Although  most shares and deposits in UK  building societies are  denominated in sterling, the euro and other European  Economic Area  currencies are covered.  Individual customers are restricted to one   maximum amount of £50,000 across an organisation.  Further details are  available at fscs.org.uk"


----------



## Marietta (4 Oct 2010)

Expat64; Thanks for that, this is the answer I have been looking for the last week or so, a good safe bank to put my savings into, because I sure as hell dont want to see them go down a black hole within an Irish financial institution.


----------



## Lightning (4 Oct 2010)

Agreed, Nationwide UK are a very safe option with the plus of a good return for your money.


----------



## JJ47 (4 Oct 2010)

thanks for replies folks. think i,ll move funds asap


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Oct 2010)

Their service is also very professional.  No problems to-date.


----------



## cork (5 Oct 2010)

I have 2 accounts with anglo - a fixed saver and a demand account.

I think I'll close the demand.

Must you call in to close it?


----------



## JJ47 (5 Oct 2010)

you just have to ring up, answer a few security questions and job done.


----------



## Lightning (5 Oct 2010)

Yeah, no need to pop into the Anglo office.


----------



## penguin (6 Oct 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/sep/12/worlds-safest-banks


interesting what the british think about their banks .

if you go down the comments (about 6 down )

" Bearing in mind how Nationwide fought Halifax for biggest mortgage lender it must have lots of very poor loans, couple that with its rescue of a number of societies who obviously also had very poor balance sheets means you are looking at a dodgy institution"


----------



## Vega (6 Oct 2010)

Be warned when I tried to move funds from Anglo to Nationwide UK, Anglo took the money out of my account and never transferred it to NUK.  Seemingly, they are not able to!?  It showed up back in Anglo several days later but basically I had to transfer it to AIB first and then to NUK.  Anglo were never able to adequately explain why they cannot transfer (electronically) to Nationwide UK when other irish banks, or course, can.


----------



## theresa1 (6 Oct 2010)

Did you have your NUK a/c as your nominated 1st party a/c on your Anglo application form?


----------



## cork (6 Oct 2010)

I closed off my demand account with Anglo - I kept the fixed one open.


I am happy enough to be covered by the gaurentee.


----------



## Garfield (14 Oct 2010)

*Anglo Fixed term reward account*

Rather than start yet another anglo thread I said I'd add my query to  this one. My fixed term reward account with Anglo is set to mature Feb  2011 and each time I log in to check up on it I am met with the greeting  

Note: Any withdrawals made will result in the default rate of interest,  outlined in your welcome letter, being applied to the full balance over  the entire term.

The bank is backed by the government until the end of the year following  the recent september extension. Should the country default & given that  the account was started during the guarantee period does that mean my  funds are secure or am I unwise to leave the account run its term? Any  feedback will be welcomed.


----------

